# No More Kona Hoss?



## GoremanX (Jun 22, 2009)

The new Kona 2010 lineup is up on their web site. This lineup looks awesome, except... there's no more Hoss to be seen anywhere  I got a little worried a couple years ago when they dropped the basic and only started offering the "Deluxe" (while dropping the word "Deluxe"), but now it looks like they've dropped the line altogether. This is pretty disappointing. My last bike and my current bike were both a Hoss, and that's what got me back into biking in the first place.

As far as I can tell, there's no more clyde-specific bike from Kona at all.


----------



## Dubtastic (Dec 4, 2005)

I hope they didn't forget about us husky fellas haha.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

No Hoss...but five 29ers should fill in nicely. Plus, the Five-O looks like it would be a super burly 26er for the super sized fellows.


----------



## GoremanX (Jun 22, 2009)

Bleh... not impressed. I'm not really into 29ers, and the Five-0 has some pretty lame components for a $1499 bike. On the other hand, if the Five-0 frame is reasonably priced, it could make an awesome build.


----------



## Bigcountry02 (May 31, 2006)

After being off the site for awhile, knee issues, i.e. knee operation. Anyway I did some checking, you could ask the local Kona dealer in getting a Hoss in or look at the Five-O frame only. Built from the ground up! I am thinking, since finding a complete 22" frame to fit 245lb 6'5" is very hard and 29er does not fit in the collection of goodies (parts wise).


----------



## GoremanX (Jun 22, 2009)

Bigcountry02 said:


> After being off the site for awhile, knee issues, i.e. knee operation. Anyway I did some checking, you could ask the local Kona dealer in getting a Hoss in or look at the Five-O frame only. Built from the ground up! I am thinking, since finding a complete 22" frame to fit 245lb 6'5" is very hard and 29er does not fit in the collection of goodies (parts wise).


I just did that 2 months ago  I ordered a bare 2008 Hoss frame in 22" size and built it from the ground up using only the components I wanted. The Hoss frame is way cheaper than a Five-O frame.

But the loss of the Hoss model from their lineup is still upsetting


----------



## Bigcountry02 (May 31, 2006)

GoremanX said:


> I just did that 2 months ago  I ordered a bare 2008 Hoss frame in 22" size and built it from the ground up using only the components I wanted. The Hoss frame is way cheaper than a Five-O frame.
> 
> But the loss of the Hoss model from their lineup is still upsetting


 Where did you get the frame from local dealer or internet?


----------



## Enduramil (Mar 1, 2007)

GoremanX said:


> Bleh... not impressed. I'm not really into 29ers, and the Five-0 has some pretty lame components for a $1499 bike. On the other hand, if the Five-0 frame is reasonably priced, it could make an awesome build.


 I think the Five-O is really a All Mountain/ Shore Hardtail.


----------



## GoremanX (Jun 22, 2009)

A local dealer ordered it from Kona. I have seen a few bare Hoss frames on eBay in the past, but they're never the right size. Mine was a crash replacement, so it only cost me $125 USD. I think regular price is $175 USD. If you ask me, that's probably the greatest value ever for a super-burly frame. But Kona did not have any more 2009 frames in stock, so I could only get a 2008 (which is a GORGEOUS metallic blue). My guess is they'll run out of stock altogether soon enough.


----------



## mattp (Jul 5, 2006)

I may have a Hoss Dee-Lux on the market soon (22in) if you know anyone who still wants one.


----------



## roscoe1971 (Jun 6, 2009)

i thought i would see a 29er hoss for 2010 buttt i guess not. im not really to impresed with the 2010 kona bikes anyway. i think kona muffed it for 2010. thats just me being pissed that there is no more hoss lineup:madman:


----------



## RobDek (Sep 2, 2009)

They have been discontinued but there may well be still some stock in circulation if you're quick about it. I took delivery of a 22" Hoss last Saturday...supposedly the last one from the distributor in Canada or so I've been told. No doubt there are other still some at the distributor in other sizes or at dealers...call or e-mail around.


----------



## brut4s (Nov 17, 2008)

This sucks... no more Hoss! Now what to do, build or buy used. Anyone else make a Clyde frame at a reasonable price?


----------



## GoremanX (Jun 22, 2009)

...


----------



## GoremanX (Jun 22, 2009)

brut4s said:


> This sucks... no more Hoss! Now what to do, build or buy used. Anyone else make a Clyde frame at a reasonable price?


Someone on this thread mentioned the Kona Five-O as a good substitute. While I think the complete Five-O from Kona is very poorly spec'ed, the bare frame is quite reasonably priced and an awesome hardtail alternative that's super-burly. I almost wish I'd used that frame to build my new bike instead of a 2008 Hoss frame.


----------

